# Wainscoting and trim.....same sheen?



## asbury park (Dec 29, 2011)

I have been doing the trim in the rooms I've redone in my house with SW Proclassic semi-gloss. I will be moving into the kitchen and living room soon and we have some wainscoting with trim on top and baseboards. Question is: do I use the same sheen on both? I like the look of the semi-gloss in the other rooms, but like the wainscoting with more of a matte or flat finish. Can I do different sheens in them or should I bump the trim sheen down to a satin so there isn't a big contrast?


----------



## asbury park (Dec 29, 2011)

Here is a pic of one of the walls. That ugly paint is finally about to disappear.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Typically it would be the same sheen, but, hey, it's your'e home, do whatever floats your'e boat:yes:


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

It looks like what your calling wainscoting is the wall below a chair rail. if it were something like tongue and groove wood- I would definitely go with the same sheen ,if not also color, as trim. But because it is wall, it could be another ( or the same) wall paint sheen trimmed with the trim paint.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Brush, you can't see that the lower wall area IS t&g? The vertical lines are pretty visible. OP, while you can paint the wains any color/sheen you like, standard treatment is to match the trim.


----------



## asbury park (Dec 29, 2011)

So that doesn't classify as wainscoting? Beadboard trimmed out with chair rail and baseboard? Either way, i think i may like the same sheen idea which would push me towards a satin. What's the best approach to paint beadboard? Brush? Roller (what nap)?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I didn't see the lines- but I did cover how to approach it if it was T&G..

I like to roll a few boards and then brush it into the cracks and lay off smooth with the brush. Goes pretty quick once you get the feel of your material.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I paint my trim semi gloss and the beaded paneling satin. Reason being it make it stand out a little more instead of having it just blend in.
If you use a 1/2" nap roller it will fill in most of the low spots where the beads are.
I use a sash brush to paint the panels at least 4" from the other trim and try to brush away from the trim not towards it. Try to keep the roller away from the trim. The reason is the paint will keep running down the beads and pile up at the bottom making a mess.


----------



## asbury park (Dec 29, 2011)

Will Proclassic be tough to work with on the beadboard? I do fine with it on trim, but i can see it being tricky on the beadboard if i don't move fast enough.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Asbury, as Brushjockey said, do only a few sections at a time, a manageable few. Use the natural grooves in the t&g to segment the portions and control your wet edge. Start with smaller segments first to get a feel for how it's going keeping a wet edge. Use a mini roller and then lay off with a brush.


----------



## asbury park (Dec 29, 2011)

jsheridan said:


> Asbury, as Brushjockey said, do only a few sections at a time, a manageable few. Use the natural grooves in the t&g to segment the portions and control your wet edge. Start with smaller segments first to get a feel for how it's going keeping a wet edge. Use a mini roller and then lay off with a brush.



Ahhhhh, i see. Thanks


----------



## JMDPainting (Sep 7, 2009)

I just brush the wainscoting. Use a 2.5 inch brush and take two sections/ slats at a time. No need to get a roller involved. You would be back brushing anyway to get rid of the orange peel look so I don't see the point. Just take your time and brush it. As for what sheen you go with, it's is up to you, if you want a different sheen on the trim that is fine as long as you are happy with it.


----------

